# SHOUTCAST: *.nsv Dateien senden?



## djspike (8. Oktober 2005)

Weiß jemand, wie man diese *.nsv Dateien macht, um sie per Shoutcast(?) zu streamen. Hab bisher nur eine englische Anleitung gefunden. Ich möchte also Videos senden ;-)


----------



## djspike (8. Oktober 2005)

*push* ist echt wichtig^^


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

schau mal hier: http://www.scvi.net/software.htm 
Hätte man übrigens auch über Google finden können


----------



## djspike (9. Oktober 2005)

jetzt am besten noch eine deutsche Anleitung ;-)


----------

